# Inspiration for 6-22-2011



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

Forgiveness does not change the past, but it does enlarge the future. ~Paul Boese 

In the end, it is important to remember that we cannot become what we need to be by remaining who we are. ~Max DePree

When we are in harmony and balance with our core essence, our authentic self, we act with power, strength, confidence, and grace. ~John J. Murphy

It is your right to be happy. This is what you were made for. And if you will not resist, happiness will find a way to pour from your heart and fill your days. ~Hugh Prather


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Excellent words! Thank you.


----------

